# Kingdom Hearts 3



## Jennycrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

I know it's overshadowed by the announcement for FF7 remake, but I'm really excited to see some of the gameplay in a game I have waited years for! Is anyone else excited for this game?
http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/06/16/e3-2015-tangled-world-coming-to-kingdom-hearts-3


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

No.  I don't like Kingdom Hearts


----------



## pengutango (Jun 16, 2015)

That gameplay looks pretty sweet.  I'm pumped for KH3, though still don't have any of the new consoles at this time. XD Probably will have to wait until this game and Mass Effect: Andromeda comes out before getting a new console. Considering it's multiplat, doesn't matter which one I get.


----------



## Jennycrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

pengutango said:


> That gameplay looks pretty sweet.  I'm pumped for KH3, though still don't have any of the new consoles at this time. XD Probably will have to wait until this game and Mass Effect: Andromeda comes out before getting a new console. Considering it's multiplat, doesn't matter which one I get.



Yeah, I don't either, and right now this and maybe Unraveled (I thought the presentation was so cute) are the only reasons I would like one. But, once the time comes there will probably be another price drop on the consoles, so it won't be too bad.


----------



## Xintetsu (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't even care about FF7 remake (played the original), I'm just so happy to finally see more of Kingdom Hearts 3! *tears up* I've waited for so long..


----------



## Jennycrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Riley said:


> No.  I don't like Kingdom Hearts



To each his own  no worries lol 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xintetsu said:


> I don't even care about FF7 remake (played the original), I'm just so happy to finally see more of Kingdom Hearts 3! *tears up* I've waited for so long..



Me too!!! I've played all the handheld KH games, but they just haven't stacked up to the main series titles, so I'm really pumped!


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 16, 2015)

I've been waiting for KH3 since last year on baited breath. I'm just as excited for KH3 as I am the FF7 remake.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 16, 2015)

Aaahhhh I'm excited for everything! Re:FFVII! FFXV! KHIII! Square Enix, bring it on!


----------



## Angelmarina (Jun 16, 2015)

*Pushes away negativity* Really excited for KH3 but really disappointed that they didn't give us any idea about the release date. I feel like Square Enix has honestly been spending more time on other games which is why the release has been so stalled and its kind of disappointing. :/


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 16, 2015)

They probably aren't exactly sure on the release date themselves. This game is a pretty big deal to the gamers and the developers know that, so I think they will wanna take their time to make this something *AMAZING*. But you also have to take into consideration that KH isn't their main franchise--they will spend more time working on things like Final Fantasy before they'll touch on it, which can be frustrating.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 16, 2015)

I wanted KH3 around ten years ago. 

I mean, I'm glad people are still so passionate about it. I used to really be in love with the series until so many terrible spin-offs came out, and I just lost all hope in it. I'm sure it'll be a fine installment, but it won't be what I used to love, mostly because it's disappointed me for so long.


----------



## Jennycrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah I get what all of you are saying, and I'm glad hype still does exist. When I saw the Disney logo appear I gasped out loud, the anticipation is real!! All we can do is hope for a 2016 release!


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

The trailer is great!

Can't wait until it comes out.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

I grew up with these games, and I couldn't be more excited.


----------



## mdchan (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm bittersweet about it.  There were some unresolved plot points from KH2 which would be nice to explore in KH3, and I did enjoy playing both KH and KH2...but I don't own any up-to-date consoles (after my 3ds XL, my next "up to date" console is the PS2), which means I won't be able to play it unless it gets a PC (or Steam) port.


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 16, 2015)

I think if it is gonna have a 2016 release it would be late in the year. The earliest being like...September 2016, but even then I believe that is wishful thinking. I'm gonna estimate the release hitting around early 2017.

Either way, I'm hyped for it and have been since before the game was even officially announced.
Square Enix, just take my damn money, haha.


----------



## Jennycrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

shinkuzame said:


> I think if it is gonna have a 2016 release it would be late in the year. The earliest being like...September 2016, but even then I believe that is wishful thinking. I'm gonna estimate the release hitting around early 2017.
> 
> Either way, I'm hyped for it and have been since before the game was even officially announced.
> Square Enix, just take my damn money, haha.


Yeah I've had hype as long as I can remember lmao.. And yeah, at best I was thinking a 2016 holiday release, but that may be wishful thinking with FF7 in the works and obviously a priority. But at least it is officially on it's way.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mdchan said:


> I'm bittersweet about it.  There were some unresolved plot points from KH2 which would be nice to explore in KH3, and I did enjoy playing both KH and KH2...but I don't own any up-to-date consoles (after my 3ds XL, my next "up to date" console is the PS2), which means I won't be able to play it unless it gets a PC (or Steam) port.



I get you, and I doubt it will be a PC release. :/ but, I will probably end up getting a PS4 by the time it comes out, the console will probably have a price drop, and I will probably be able to afford it. I haven't been able to justify a new PS/Xbox console since I have my new 3ds and wii u.


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 16, 2015)

I agree, knowing it's in the pipeline is better than speculation any day of the week. FFVII's remake will probably make it's release in 2017, so there's a chance both could come out that year--but that's a big maybe.


----------



## Ramza (Jun 16, 2015)

I feel out of Kingdom Hearts a little awhile after KH2 when I grinded everything. The series took too long to get to this point and expanded to too many different systems with convoluted story. It's cool that it's finally coming out for people that actually like the series though.


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah, I feel kinda bad for those who are going into KH3 without playing the previous titles. The plot will be so confusing without the stories that the other games brought to the table. Every side game was a piece of the plot that slotted the story together (aside from Re:Coded).


----------



## Angelmarina (Jun 17, 2015)

shinkuzame said:


> Yeah, I feel kinda bad for those who are going into KH3 without playing the previous titles. The plot will be so confusing without the stories that the other games brought to the table. Every side game was a piece of the plot that slotted the story together (aside from Re:Coded).



Technically re:coded did have important details for the plot of kh3.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 18, 2015)

"Waiting for Kingdom Hearts 3 to be released" more like


----------



## KidKat (Jun 20, 2015)

I really hope theres a Treasure Planet world, although its not likely at all, and a Princess and the Frog world and that Big Hero 6 is represented in some way. Im not sure if BH6 is too recent to have its own world in KH3 but a Baymax summon at least would be great. And please for the love of everything Disney, no more Tron, ugh. There are so many Disney movies more deserving to have worlds dedicated to them than Tron. I love that theres a Tangled world and that Hercules' world has finally expanded beyond the Colosseum and Underworld


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 20, 2015)

Loving how this game is looking so far. I like how much bigger the world looks compared to previous games. I'm not sure why there's roller coasters and such though. They look cool, but I hope they don't replace the summoning option for Disney characters.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 21, 2015)

KidKat said:


> I really hope theres a Treasure Planet world, although its not likely at all, and a Princess and the Frog world and that Big Hero 6 is represented in some way. Im not sure if BH6 is too recent to have its own world in KH3 but a Baymax summon at least would be great. And please for the love of everything Disney, no more Tron, ugh. There are so many Disney movies more deserving to have worlds dedicated to them than Tron. I love that theres a Tangled world and that Hercules' world has finally expanded beyond the Colosseum and Underworld



Shh....


----------



## Rebmakash (Jun 21, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Shh....



Much as I desperately want things like this, IMDB for the moment isn't a valid source.  I've seen the KH3 page updated with characters for Atlantis, but not list Milo, who in this case would have been hands-down played by James Arnold Taylor.  (And Atlantis is top of my list for worlds.)  Also seeing English VA's before Japanese ones makes this even more doubtful.  *Sighs, but still hopes*


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes, I'm so excited about this! I just wish it would come faster. It's been so long a wait (and so many spin-offs made) that the main series titles skipped a console generation entirely.


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2015)

Tina said:


> Yes, I'm so excited about this! I just wish it would come faster. It's been so long a wait (and so many spin-offs made) that the main series titles skipped a console generation entirely.



Aside from hd collections. I'm not really sure if you can consider titles like birth by sleep or dream drop distance actual spin offs because they're important prequels and sequels. Especially bbs because it technically got a console release. Although I didn't really like 3ds because of the drop system. I mean even chain of memories got a console release.


----------

